
Ghost Pepper Rips Hole in SF Man's Esophagus, Collapses His Lung (2016) - okket
http://sfist.com/2016/10/19/ghost_pepper_rips_hole_in_sf_mans_e.php
======
dgritsko
So not the pepper itself, but the vomiting afterwards? Very unfortunate and
scary, but would have preferred a more accurate headline.

~~~
khalilravanna
Yeah that threw me off as well. Had to do a little reading on [Boerhaave
Syndrome]([http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/171683-overview](http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/171683-overview))
to have it make a little more sense. The rupturing is caused by forced
vomiting, of which the hot pepper in this case was the catalyst.

------
tdurden
I hate to be the one to ask...but why is this on HN?

~~~
snarfy
It's sunday. it's interesting. Spicy foods are interesting due to the
endorphin rush.

------
fudgy73
I can't imagine how this felt when it came out the other end. Ouch.

